# Application crash



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anybody else using the apple app had problems with it crashing? I can't even view a thread without it crashing! I can only post


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

My problem has been it freezing up then crashing. Numerous times!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

First thing to do is to take the current app off and reinstall the current app.

That and making sure you are logged in when trying to view and post.

Please post after you try reinstalling.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

It worked thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

